# ONR with distilled or DI water



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Just out of curiosity. If I made my wash bucket up of ONR mixed with distilled or DI water, do you think there would be any need to dry after washing?

The drying is minimal when using ONR anyway, but wondered if this method would negate the need to dry at all?

One less step - time saved, less chance of swirls.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

You shouldn't need to as it shouldn't leave any water spots on the paintwork. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes...ONR does leave polymer spots behind...not an issue though if you are using a QD after the wash.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

A&J said:


> Yes...ONR does leave polymer spots behind...not an issue though if you are using a QD after the wash.


Agree completely. ONR seems to "remove" or mask any mineral deposits in my really nasty tap water, so quick wash, dry, QD, sorted....


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

A&J said:


> Yes...ONR does leave polymer spots behind...not an issue though if you are using a QD after the wash.


Correct:thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

After using ONR a couple of times now it does leave behind very faint marks. I wasn't sure if this was from the water or the ONR itself. But as someone has said, its polymer spotting.

I have been drying as I go. I wash a panel, spray my next panel, then dry the panel I have just washed. By the time I am done drying the panel I have washed, the panel I sprayed has had enough dwell time to start the wash process again. 

The few marks that have been left aren't a big deal and a quick spray of ONR (as a QD) quickly removes them. 

In my effort to streamline my car cleaning process, I just wondered if I used a different water in my ONR mix, if I would have to bother with drying at all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

///M Sport said:


> In my effort to streamline my car cleaning process, I just wondered if I used a different water in my ONR mix, if I would have to bother with drying at all.


Too bad that isn't possible...at least yet.:lol:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I might give it a try just to see - no harm. Any marks are easily removed with the QD anyway.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

ONR encapsulates minerals within.

Harder the water, the more polymer it uses up thus you need to use more than the 1:256 minimum ratio.

I live in Western Australia where water is hard and I use 1:200 as my minimum ratio for general cleaning.

Back to your question regarding skipping towel drying stage:

On light coloured cars, I find I could get away without drying if:

After the cleaning stage, I use another clean bucket and wash medium to wipe over car again so what's left over it's only faint polymer stains. I clean glass with glass cleaner so they will be free of spots, and on silver and white cars esp my own cars I find the severity of the polymer stains to be acceptable.

You really need to try it out to see if the finish is good enough for you or not.


----------

